# Returning to Japan for the birth of our Child



## AnthonyP (Aug 18, 2013)

HI Everyone,
I have a few interesting questions that I would like to forward towards this helpful forum. My wife is Japanese and we live in Australia. We are in the process of trying for a baby. If all goes well we would like to return back to Japan to deliver our baby and be with her parents during the last few months of her pregnancy. we would return back to Australia when baby and mother are fit for travel. 
Having stated my requirement a couple of questions do arise. 
1) What are the costs of child delivery in Japan ?
2) Since my wife is Japanese and has been working there for sometime before we moved to Australia will she be entitled to any funding from the the government ? 

Im sure this cant be a totally new scenario many would have faced similar situation like this. I would really appreciate help/Advice on this matter
Thank you and best reagrds, 
Anthony


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

The government doesn't fund child delivery in Japan. If your wife is covered under Japanese health insurance at the time she delivers, she's entitled to some sort of stipend -- I believe it's 300,000 yen -- to cover the cost of the delivery. Otherwise, child birth is not an emergency so the expenses are not covered by Japanese health insurance. If you've been living out of the country for a while, my guess is that you probably haven't kept up with the insurance payments so I'd check into that first.

I don't recall the cost but I'd bet it varies quite a bit depending on how and where you decide to have the child delivered. There are clinics that specialize in pre-natal care and child birth and are somewhat cheaper than a big hospital.


----------



## AnthonyP (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the reply


----------

